# Taco Bell kit...



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

This probably isn't the place for it, but so many people e-mailed me after I mentioned it. I found a picture, and it's actually a picture of a picture, so it's not the best. We sold these back when the movie was out. Kinda funny!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I like it!! I take it the kit's now impossible to find? 

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I would think it's tough to find. We made less than 50 back then. It's actually a gift shop dog, and the taco plate is the only thing that was sculpted. We just molded the dog from the little statue (recast!). Easy do it yourself project, if you can find a gift shop that carries little dog statues!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

_"Here lizard lizard!"_ :lol: 

Nifty idea Frank.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Fabulous, Frank!! Thanks for finding the picture! I may have to become a recaster myself! :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think you're gonna need a bigger box...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

y'know the sad thing is that some people in this community would actually decry you as a recaster because of the dog, and ask us to boycott your kits, despite all that youve done for the hobby as a whole. its almost gotten to a witch hunt level.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Cute, but I don't quite get the concept. Is Godzilla trying to trap the Chihuahua using tacos as bait, or is someone trying to trap Godzilla using the Chihuahua as bait? If the latter, then what are the tacos for?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

i guess you had to see the commercial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LONtNt9at_k


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Here, leezard leezard leezard... lol!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> y'know the sad thing is that some people in this community would actually decry you as a recaster because of the dog, and ask us to boycott your kits, despite all that youve done for the hobby as a whole. its almost gotten to a witch hunt level.


Some of it is silly, so I wanted to say it myself, it wasn't sculpted by someone we hired. Not sure if you'd call it a recast, but as you say the level it has gotten to, I wanted to be sure no one thinks we were trying to fool anyone....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just cast up some parts for one of our fellow Hobbytalk board members to replace missing parts. Does that mean I'm a recaster?:tongue:
You're not a recaster Frank! You're right though Razorwyre, it has turned into a witch hunt. 

Chris.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I remember that kit, funny little piece!

As for the witch hunt comment, there is a certain USA based Recaster who has done considerable damage to US based producers....people tend to get a bit angry!

I don't think anyone would condemn Frank for the little dog statue that was recast, or casting replacement aurora parts.....its not like he put a recast Vision models reclining vampirella next to the box holding the string! Not really a fair comparison, I'm kinda surprised by the comment!

Charlie


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If I offended you Charlie, I 'm sorry. It wasn't my intention. I just get tired of the cry "Is so and so a recaster?" I more often than not then hear "No, he's OK". 
I realise there are scum out there who prey on others good and hard work and need to be shown up as what they are. I also know about the lowlife to whom you are referring. His time apparently is fast approaching (legally).
One of the reasons I like Hobbytalk is that the negative aspects of the hobby I love are kept to a minimum here. I hope my comment hasn't started anything negative.
I personally don't buy recasts, and never will and I'm sure 99.9% of modellers that know about the problem don't either.

Chris.
ps: I'm sorry if I've ruined a humorous thread everyone.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You've ruined nothing that a good peasant hunt can't take care of, my good man!...and it's true I'd rather be Type cast than recast...(just ask my Ex wife)...and I , like you Chris and all respectable modelers would never stoop so low as to give a re-caster the time of day...and no..I'm not talking replacing a piece that can no longer be replaced...I believe we are all smart enough to know who we are talking about...the thieves who steal someones hard work and sell it . It's thievery ...Simple and sweet, and as long as we all realize this point...carry on with the humor...God knows there isn't enough of it in this world !:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mcdee. I've had a couple of dark days and I needed that!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgeddaboudit Chris...that's what friends are for...Man, when I have a Crappy day...I look forward to talking to all you guys...buddies with a common interest... Model on my friends:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

chris, if anyone should apologize, its me. actually i thought my comment about the recasting was humorous, in a sort of sardonic way. 

and you guys are right, the amount of rancor here is much lower and the atmosphere far more pleasant, mostly because that certain issue is knocked around far less here!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You don't owe anyone an apology Razorwyre. You stated a fact and there's nothing wrong with that. I happened to agree with you, that's all. :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

It's a touch y subject I know, to be honest, razorwyre, it was your comment that got me. I couldn't tell if you were being serious, or "tongue in cheek" Sarcasm comments can be hard to read at times on these forums I think one of these would have avoided any confusion on my part :jest:

Anyways, no harm, no foul! 

Charlie


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about:thumbsup: You guys all Rock !!!
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

well spoke, McDee! :thumbsup:


----------

